# 7810 or 7900 DA pedals?



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm thinking of going back to Shimano pedals from Time iClics. I like the Times but clip in is not as positive and they don't have the width or bombproof feel of the Shimanos. I've had the 7810's and they are great but jsut wondering if there are any positives or negatives to getting the 7900 instead. I know the 7900's are light but I care a lot more about durability than weight.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

I got the 7900 carbon DA pedals, and I love them. Super wide platform, positive engagement. I'd buy them again in a heart beat.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats probably what I'll go for. You can find them for a little over $200 on fleabay which I'm sure my LBS doesn't want to hear. I see bike shops selling them for $399 which is full retail.


----------

